# BumbleBee Cichlid  Pseudotropheus crabro(Broke my flash for this picture)



## drodgers (30 Oct 2014)

No joke was going to use this for a tutorial and not paying attention I pulled the flash of the tank.
Anyways I hope you like it its a BumbleBee Cichlid  _Pseudotropheus crabro_.
Taking donations


----------



## OllieNZ (31 Oct 2014)

Very nice. How large? And what sort of setup do you have them in.


----------



## drodgers (31 Oct 2014)

OllieNZ said:


> Very nice. How large? And what sort of setup do you have them in.


Thank you .Hes about four inches and i have a 125 gallon African Tank that he dwells in rock substrate with a formed rock wall .


----------



## OllieNZ (1 Nov 2014)

I thought the males turn black as they get larger? (I have 5 still only 2-3")
Nice setup, are you running the tanks linked?


----------



## drodgers (1 Nov 2014)

OllieNZ said:


> Nice setup, are you running the tanks linked?


Thanks no im not running them linked they may be once i get a 12 cabinet built and they both become planted.


----------

